# head light covers for a 91-93 Nissan NX



## callen (Jul 31, 2005)

Has anyone seen the head light covers for a 91-93 Nissan NX. I'd like to get some clear ones as I think it makes the front end look more "finished". If its in Canada or better yet BC that'd be great thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

callen said:


> Has anyone seen the head light covers for a 91-93 Nissan NX. I'd like to get some clear ones as I think it makes the front end look more "finished". If its in Canada or better yet BC that'd be great thanks. :cheers:


Yes, there is a Canadian guy making them on the SR20 forum. They are exactly like the GTS headlight covers. Search for kleensleeper+NX headlight covers on the www.sr20forum.com


----------



## callen (Jul 31, 2005)

Pretty White said:


> Yes, there is a Canadian guy making them on the SR20 forum. They are exactly like the GTS headlight covers. Search for kleensleeper+NX headlight covers on the www.sr20forum.com


Thank for the info. Shipping should be near nothing as he lives about an hour away from me. :cheers:


----------

